
Bill Gates is not a fan of cryptocurrencies - elsewhen
https://www.axios.com/bill-gates-1519758678-325b19d5-9779-43fc-af0b-1b1e13ad0134.html
======
randomerr
Finally Bill and I agree on something other then DOS and MS-BASIC. It may not
be for the same reasons (I prefer physical currency and silver for anonymity)
but we have a common ground on cryptocurrencies.

------
joeblow9999
to be fair most of the old guard are not fans. It doesn't mean they're wrong
but it _could_ mean they don't get it.

On the other hand, Buffett is negative and he's never wrong so there's that.

In the end, you can't rely on appeal to authority here. You have to go with
your convictions.

